# Scanner MP150 Canon vs iMac



## Olivier David (25 Février 2010)

Bonjour. Heureux acquéreur d'un iMac depuis un mois, je ne parviens pas à utiliser mon scanner. L'imprimante Canon pixma MP150, pas de problème, mais le scanner, même après avoir téléchargé différents drivers sur Internet, pas moyen... Du moins, je ne retrouve aucune commande d'accès à partir de finder ou d'applications. Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Yoann13 (25 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
Sur le site de Canon il y a un fichier qui contient les drivers et le logiciel de gestion du scanner : 
http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/software/0035124.asp?model=
Celui la fonctionne sur mon portable. Nom de l'application : MP Navigator.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2010)

Il n'y a pas différents drivers à essayer.

Il faut (et installé dans cet ordre) :

- le pilote d'imprimante
- le pilote de scanner 
- MP Navigator (ça marche aussi avec Transfert d'images et Aperçu).

Si tu n'as pas fait comme ça, le mieux serait sans doute de virer ce que tu as installé et de faire cette installation.

Pour t'aider à savoir comment désinstaller, je te fournis l'explication que le service d'assistance de Canon m'a donné pour ma MP600R (tu adaptes) :



> Votre MP600r doit être déconnectée du mac
> 
> Supprimer la Toolbox
> 
> ...


----------

